# Carpin the Cuyahoga today 6-26



## steelhead1

Had 24 runs and landed 16 today in 9 hours on the Cuyahoga river. Fishinful gave me a ring this morning to tell me he was out there and having plenty of action.

No real biggies, one in the mid teens, several in the 12lb range. But all in all a good day


----------



## flathunter

24 runs, is a very good day indeed!


----------



## steelhead1

Mid day was the best time for some reason. There was a three hour period when they were going nuts. Around 530 they shut down all together. After 530 I only one on (stayed till 830). Fishing ful had a good hit and had to jump in the river to save his rod  Man I love my Euro gear...Never have to worry about that!


----------



## fishingful

i had 13 runs with 3 fish 1 was 12 lbs i had a problem hooking them  i have never seen a rod fly up in the air a few feet and take off like that man the carp were hitting hard i had good action in the morning a hit every 10 min or so had the first one 20 min after i got their..................jim


----------



## tpet96

Can't beat that Mark! Good job!


----------



## atrkyhntr

You guys ever need a bank mate give me a shoot  
AWESOME


----------



## fishingful

atrkyhntr.........where are you located i am a new carper and fish for tons of other fish i love them all we are up in ne ohio i may hit one of the cag outings this year..........jim


----------



## atrkyhntr

From Cleveland myself... not far away at all  
I will be fishing West Branch this sat and will either chum a spot myself or my cuz will friday eve  
I can show you the little bit I know and you can show "ALL"  you know  

I like the "hair rig" for not missing hits and have made oh maybe 200 bait boilies that are just ready to hit the water  

Give me a yell via a PM


----------



## steelhead1

I should be up for WB on Sat...Well depending on the forecast for Erie...Perch or Carp I can go either way


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'm thinking Ladue now since its closer to where I work and I can chum a spot easier then fighting that traffic out to West Branch and back but I'll do West Branch if you let me know before Friday 5AM what your plans are for Sat


----------



## steelhead1

Never carped Ladue...I am up for anything! Let me know where and when. I dont think the big pond will be fit for my 19'er this weekend

Nice Carp in WB. A VERY good CAG outing there this year....But Ladue sounds good as well...Gotta be some hawgs in there!

Give me an idea of bank space, Carp action ect...And maybe I can get some CAG bros to show


----------



## steelhead1

Oh....And lots of chum!!! LOTS of CHUM   = SCREAMING runs!!!


----------



## atrkyhntr

awww... Ladue just does not have the shoreline space for many due to being an Akron Watershed Res...
So its off to West Branch where I'll deliver enough chum to keep the carp happy and us too  
I have uploaded a map and all I need is for you to view it and tell me where to pitch the chum to... or I can keep an eye on the wind and choose a spot myself letting you know later with another map and "X" marks the spot  
The map is located here: 
http://forums.huntingfirearms.com/extras/extras/wb.gif
If you can mark a place on it then send it back to me via email we're all set  

[email protected]

or send me an email with your number and I'll give a call


----------



## steelhead1

West boat ramp area is where we had the CAG outing. Lots of bank space and deep water within a good cast.


----------



## crappielooker

you meant east..


----------



## atrkyhntr

Sounds good  
I have directions and will chum away friday evening then be there in the morning around daylight... I plan on staying around most the day or till my arm wears out  
BTW I'm Clyde and will have a ford escort wagon blue in color 
no


----------



## atrkyhntr

Heres a map of the area your talking about and thats where I'll be  

http://www.cagohio.com/graphics/westbranch.gif


----------



## fishingful

i may show up sat but have got to see whats going on if you pull into the east ramp there is a pavilion down by the water to the left of that is where the carpin was held........jim


----------



## PAYARA

you might see me there,i was planning to do some 
fishing up there in that area this week end.
but dont expect a bite like the outing,thats for sure.
these fish have moved deep at WB.  at least in the
day.


----------



## crappielooker

well...cast farther.. we have not had any luck around here lately.. at least for carp.. channels on the other hand...they are lovin' it..


----------



## PAYARA

i can cast but cant cast 150yds with bait  
let alone toss a spod much more than 80-90yds.
i was out there one day,not fishing checking things
out,and i was seeing fish comming up WAY out
there.i did fish one day and did poorly.so have a
few other that have been out there.the sizes are
smaller too.btw you should have seen the place
when that water was up,the whole bank was
underwater and the fishing was still poor from
what i hear.


----------



## steelhead1

crappielooker said:


> you meant east..



Whoops..Thanks Ak..Yes its the East ramp.

But hey if the bite is off out there, lets hit another lake? I am up for any where.


----------



## atrkyhntr

100 out!!! gezzz I can't cast that far no euro gear here  
I'll chum around 25lb of field corn, boiled, seems to bring them in or will it not that they are now deep???  

Just let me know where and I'll chum away... 


If nobody wants to meet at West Branch I'll head to westville lakes and fish with my cuz at the catfish tourney there


----------



## tpet96

I found me a new hot spot back here at home   hehehe. Dumped out about 5 gallons of particles today......and had multiple 20's jumping within the hour after placing it there. Also shot out about 2 lbs of boilies. Heading back there tomorrow with my grandma to "clean house"


----------



## tpet96

BTW.....did an interview with Dick Martin today......outdoor writer for the Mansfield News Journal and some other Outdoor Magazines. Gonna run next Sunday in the paper. We are going to hook up this summer to do a session on the bank as well. I like this guy......he actually knows all about euro gear, and carpin.......as he has spent many weeks over in England when his daughter lived there


----------



## atrkyhntr

tpet96 said:


> Dumped out about 5 gallons of particles today...


OK OK tell the newbie what "particles" are


----------



## tpet96

Anything that boils  :

Maize (Corn)
Chick Peas
Hemp Seed
Wheat
Whole Oats
Millet
Peas
Noodles


----------



## catking

OK, tell the oldie where this sweet spot is...........  .THE CATKING !!!


----------



## steelhead1

OKAY!!! Someone tell me where to go Carp fish sat morning!!! Dont make me go up on Erie again


----------



## PAYARA

Mark, i'll be going over to west branch in the morning
and probably put in 12hrs or so,night fishing is a
no no for me out there(the bugs are unbelieveable this
time of year up there,really BAD!,just ask Ak).i will see
what the bite is like and report back tomarrow night,
if good i will be back fri,and sat.but i have a feeling it will
be bad,or at least poor.

i tell you what i would like to hit ladue sometime  
theres some tanks in there.i have seen them off the causeway area a few years ago when the water was up a bit.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'd love to hit Ladue also but bank fishing is a no no and anywhere else is pretty much off limits...


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'll be chuming West Branch as planned over where the event was held earlier  
I'll be chuming with maize...
I hope to get it out far enough ( I toss it out with a hand scoop ) to do some good but am now worried that the fish may not find it due to them being deep  
In my mind ( a tiny place not able to hold much info ) I belive that with the wind coming from the east sat that should be a good place to chum and have the scent go into the main body of water...


----------



## crappielooker

as long as the wind is blowing, i think you guys will still be able to catch some.. i am looking at several different waters right now just for something different..


----------



## PAYARA

just in from fishing west branch.the water is down,
the mussles are abundant and the fish are the smallest 
i have ever seen in that lake.i had 13 fish,all of which were
from 6-8lbs and the biggest going a whopping 10lbs.
i fish long,short,med.the fish were mostly caught at
longish range.fishing short in the way we did 2 months 
ago produced nothing.there was no sign of decent fish
anywhere,not even jumping everything small.i would
definally use some thicker line now,i was cut off several
times on the zebras thanks to the low water.


----------



## steelhead1

Perhaps we should look at the gravel boat ramp on Rock Springs road. An easy cast to the creek channel. FAirly deel in the channel. I have caught some hawgs in this area. 

But it will need chummed.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I have 25lbs of boiled maze ready to chum friday eve... I know where you are talking but am not familier with where the channel is and may miss it when I fling the chum out... Can you help me locate it thru this forum?
PAYARA did you chum before fishing or while? 
Let me know what to do guys!!!
I will be there, traffic willing, chumming 730-830 PM fri and fishing anywhere 5 to 7am till???


----------



## atrkyhntr

I also have 2lbs of boilies for chum too


----------



## atrkyhntr

I may also simply chum at daylight instead of driving back and forth... or is it better if I chum the fri eve instead of sat morn???


----------



## PAYARA

theres no need for pre baiting at this lake.theres
so many fish.i did alittle spodding when i arrived.
and did not spod again the entire day.i just through
single hook baits(maize) out.pre baiting at this place
unless its an hour or so ahead of time is a waste imo.
as they will just consume it and move on,but when you bait up in the morning you will have the same effect.
save your gas,and just do it when you arrive sat.


----------



## PAYARA

btw,is the rock spring launch going to be fishable?
theres an awful lot of people that put in over there..


----------



## tpet96

Don't be afraid to bait heavy this time of year either. These things will crap out the food as fast as they eat it. LOL. I put out 3 gallons yesterday in my spot, and still managed to catch fish while throwing out 2 more gallons.


----------



## PAYARA

i agree,but bait heavy when needed like in fall.but 
i cant see baiting 25lbs of bait when it only takes
a 1lb to catch the same amout of fish


----------



## fishingful

corn i like corn and bread.......... bread and corn


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'll be out there sat morn then... Around sun up or little before...



> is the rock spring launch going to be fishable?


I'll wait for a reply if not then its off to where the outting was held...


----------



## atrkyhntr

OH NO !!!

Just rec'd call from work and now will be working sat morn due to trucks that were scheduled to arrive friday now will be a day late  
I need the cash and could not turn them down  
I still hope to be out there sometime sat just not sure when now "SNIFF SNIFF"

^%$##&*(((*^#@ WORK !!!!


----------



## steelhead1

atr: Thats kinda good news for me  after two fulls days of fishing I am whopped! Will be out tomorrow around 11 and fish till 5ish...Have to take the wife out for her Bday.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Well... At least you got some fishing in...  
I need my fix too!!!


----------



## flathunter

Question to you guys..If for some reason you were no longer allowed to chum in Ohio's waters, how much do you think it would effect your catch rate?


----------



## steelhead1

Flat, I really never chummed a whole lot until joining CAG. The holes I fish around home have good numbers of Carp and I really never seen a need to. Just corn and a hook and I was ready for action. So I will say it would not affect me much.

I will say that my overall size of Carp has increased since joining CAG. Numbers are about the same but sizes have increased. Perhaps due to chum.

But then again I havent got a 20 this year...But my 8yo daughter has 2 over 20  

Looks like no Carpin for me today. I got the death stare from the wifey when I mentioned fishing today...LOL!  

Might hit the hoga tomorrow.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I'm new to carp'n and have chummed every single time out...

I went this morn as planned but arrived a little late... We only worked from 5am to 6:30am and had 7 inbound trucks unloaded and racked!!! Had to pay us for 4 hrs too

I was at WB at 730am... Looked over the Rock Springs road area and it didn't look good to me with the water down  so off to where the event was help and I did not like that area either with the wind blowing in so off to the picnic area by the beach where I walked into the woods on the left and chummed out form the cement wall... No hits for 2 hrs the a little after that I had my 1st fish a fish that went maybe 4lbs then another hr before I caught on that looked to be its twin!! I only had 4 hits and caught all 4 and they al went 4-5lbs... 

I drove around Ladue and it just can't be fished very well from the limits they put on access


----------



## PAYARA

flat-if they banned strait chumming with corn ect.
i would just simply go back to pack bait around the
hook bait.did it for years and still caught loads of fish.
i prefer to put it on a feeder/sinker though as you can hold more bait ussualy.i would only do this when the mans around,i would still bait the hell out of anywhere i fish  
besides pack bait/method i would probably do alot more
stalking.i dont think catch rates would decline.


----------



## atrkyhntr

hahahaa
After a little nap I looked over this thread and saw I must have been pretty tired when I made my last post... spelling and grammer took a hit LMAO


----------

